# TB48DE V35 Drag Car Built by THe Chassis Stop



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

I present to you the first car here in Canada to have a TB48DE which will be bored and stroked to 5.15. This will most likely be the fastest import in Canada and be one of the top imports in the States. Mind you I took the pics when I was at the shop with my iphone. I'll have better pics soon from the custom liberty 5 speed to the custom strange engineering rear end. I'm hoping to make a build thread since the car isn't finished yet.

Here's a sneak peak


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Dear Lord!

There's a diesel locomotive driver somewhere wondering who's knicked his turbo.


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

That's a 106mm. There going for 2000whp and 2000 wtorq on 100% meth.


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Holy s**t 
That turbo is the same size as my wheels...
Great!!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

some size of a turbo ...


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

This car is getting there. The head is currently being ported and polished. I should have a ton of pictures soon.


----------



## Med r34 gtr (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice car,

P.s I have one of those hats


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Blimey! what a beast! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

thats quite a big snail,anymore pics?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

This is what Reese at Heat Treatments should be putting in the 350z sled he is building! 5.15lt oh yeah!

Comeon someone needs to wedge one in a GTR!


----------



## MEAN 15 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wat is the motor out of?


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

MEAN 15 said:


> Wat is the motor out of?


Nissan Patrol


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Dont worry about the RB30 Chris, use one of these....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Dont worry about the RB30 Chris, use one of these....


LOL! Imagine it....Scarey!

....I did see Rob had a "Wanted TB48DE" on Trade Me.....:bowdown1::chuckle:


----------



## MEAN 15 (Sep 23, 2009)

wat r these engines worth does any one know?


----------



## james1067906 (Aug 23, 2009)

That looks AWESOME! Want one of those turbos


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Why is there no intercooler or such like, just because it is an out an out drag monster !!!!


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

chippy said:


> Why is there no intercooler or such like, just because it is an out an out drag monster !!!!


I'd imagine it's going to be running on methanol to reach those levels

EDIT: just read the first few replies and yup 100% meth


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Bump, any updates


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

Everything has been put on a hold for now on the V35. The brothers are looking to finish a Twin 91mm(GT55 billets) billet 430 Small block powered chevy cobalt that they have built for a customer. Should be ready to be tuned this month. The V35 won't be out till next spring. The guys don't want to rush this build between jobs. When I get any updates I'll post them up right away.


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

update!! the head is finished and the brothers are now waiting on the block to be built. Hoping for a startup in about a month. I will get some more detailed pictures soon since the cars back at the shop.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

pictures of the other builds would be interesting too, feel free to post up anything high performance drag turbo related.


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's a couple videos of the Twin turbo Cobalt.

2nd day out tuning

Start up
YouTube - Aug 2nd Testing


YouTube - Acidz1's Channel

YouTube - Acidz1's Channel

3rd day out tuning( best pass)
YouTube - Acidz1's Channel


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nice, a 6 so early on is very promising.

What sort of power they get out of the motor 3000?

Rob


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

its just under 3,000whp lol. Should do high 5's this season.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Gotta love the edit button, lol, nice job man, if they can gets 5s that'd be awesome, the blower guys won't like it but who cares.

What tranny they have in it?

Rob


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

its running a 3 speed lenco.


----------



## turbojerry (Jul 27, 2009)

Subscribed!


----------



## FCF DAVE (Oct 1, 2010)

holy sheeeit


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

this car should be setup by august and ready to compete in the Canadian Street Car Nationals. Super Street Class.


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

So the V35 is alive finally but there are some tuning bugs with it. NEW G35 Drag Car - Break In Easy Pass - YouTube


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

That is insane!


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

First ever TB48 powered racecar thats running in the world. Since the race season is over hopefully next year it gets to race full out.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Stefan_001 said:


> First ever TB48 powered racecar thats running in the world.


There's lots of race cars with TB48s and I've seen 8s at the drags from one in a safari!!


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

Can't believe how many views this thread received so I thought I would post up some videos of it at the drag strip. Videos were from 2013. The car should be out hopefully this year making more power.

https://youtu.be/DurSacD3Cgw

https://youtu.be/27sr7Yt56sU

https://youtu.be/aSnIpzpETxE


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

how did this car get on? what times/mph etc and I think I saw it for sale about a year ago for about usd100k?


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

I believe they went 7.70 on the 1/4 mile and the 60 Ft was insanely fast. It cracked all 6 sleeves couple weekends after these videos. boost spiked to 86psi with the prercision 106mm.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow.. Not many other words to say really


----------

